# Sexing Mystery Snail



## rafaelbetta (Oct 16, 2016)

I currently have one mystery snail, and I'm trying to sex it in hope of buying another to breed it with. I've had terrible luck so far with catching it on the side of the tank to get pictures, but I got a pic tonight where I think I may see a sheath? Any thoughts from people more experienced with this?










He's upside down, so it's on his right. It's most visible in the first picture. The siphon tube is on their left, correct?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

lovely chestnut snail 

I have about 20 juvies right now and I got chestnuts the first time out of this hatch!

I think that looks like a boy but I'm really bad at sexing. One thing I have learned is the girls with lighter shells you can see their ovaries on the right side...it is a black line that is very pronounced on the right side of the shell near the spire. What colors are you looking to produce with this one?


----------



## rafaelbetta (Oct 16, 2016)

fernielou said:


> lovely chestnut snail
> 
> I have about 20 juvies right now and I got chestnuts the first time out of this hatch!
> 
> I think that looks like a boy but I'm really bad at sexing. One thing I have learned is the girls with lighter shells you can see their ovaries on the right side...it is a black line that is very pronounced on the right side of the shell near the spire. What colors are you looking to produce with this one?


I haven't decided on colors yet. I'm open to suggestions if you know any colors that usually produce interesting offspring. I mostly want to breed them because I'm fascinated by aquatic snails.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep that's a boy!


----------



## rafaelbetta (Oct 16, 2016)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yep that's a boy!


Thank you! Now I get to try to identify a female at the pet store 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

there is a great angel fire page with aquatic snail colors and how to achieve certain crosses. Yellow is pretty dominant. Dark feet are very dominant. I don't know what you have access to but if you go look at "black" ones you can hold up to a light and tell that many are a very dark purple or a very dark brown. The dark purple ones make beautiful purple snails but it might take two generations to breed out the dark foot.


----------

